# 4/6 bottom time video



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well Swander made it home again and surprised us with a last minute texting that accommodated our restricted timeline for the day and we were able to dive. My bride was able to get in the water like she had hoped, she shot her first Amberjack and saw sharks for the first time. 
Thanks for the ride Steve!

http://vimeo.com/39951907?utm_sourc...content=cliptranscoded&utm_campaign=adminclip


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man that was a great video! If that is your bride you should be proud! She takes care of business. Great teamwork!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great dive! Looks like a good hunting day. Thanks for the video.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet video. Looks like some good eating and a great time. Bianca still says she wants no part of spearing them even after watching this.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

great video. thanks for sharing.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great video Jeremy your wife shoots more fish then most guys I take out on the boat!


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome video Jeremy. Was glad to be able to get out again. Tell your bride that sharks always go for the pink fins first! Be home again in a few weeks! Hope we can get out again.

Oh yeh! That was a great shot on that AJ!!


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Guys, keep these videos coming. Loving them! Just showed this one to my wife & 11 YO son that just got certified and they loved it as well. Congrats on the bounty!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Great Video...nice shot on the first AJ. The funny thing is, that while you're fish watching and your bride is killing fish!!! I love it!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

With all those AJ's, I was waiting for the taxman to show up. Seems to be quite a lot of shark sightings recently


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Great video and fun to watch. I love the head/camera going back and forth..."Got to get the flounder off the spear! Where's the shark? Got to get the flounder off the spear! Where's the shark? Got to get the flounder off the spear! Where's the shark? Oh, here it comes!"

Oh, the fun of sharks and spearfishing! Keeps it lively.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice video. Good shootin!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Guys!
It was some fun and intense diving. I love sitting back and watching Alyssa shoot fish, I point out the shooters, she takes the shot and then trades me for a fresh loaded gun.
I told her that next time she's going to fight the AJ's, that should be a fun video!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Bianca still says she wants no part of spearing them even after watching this.


I think she'd change her mind after a few shots.:2guns:


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome video! I'd be too scared to take my wife with me. Mine doesn't like deep water anyway. So I don't have to sweat it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I think she'd change her mind after a few shots.:2guns:


I can only hope so. Maybe we should get the two of them together and Alyssa can convince her.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

you guys need to come over here and dive where it's a little shallower and no bugs to hunt down, she'll be forced to shoot something then.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> you guys need to come over here and dive where it's a little shallower and no bugs to hunt down, she'll be forced to shoot something then.


Just let me know when and where.


----------



## lightchop (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice vid Jeremy. We dove on the same day, April 6, and had sharks show up on both dives. Looked like the same species of shark. Grey reef?? My son and I charged him on the first dive and he disappeared but came back on the next two divers. What's the deal with the shark sightings? time of year?? coincidence??? Nevertheless, we don't mind seeing them. Makes the vid more interesting.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Just let me know when and where.


Ok, let me get my boat back first.
I wanna go check out some rigs again also...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

TONER said:


> Great video Jeremy your wife shoots more fish then most guys I take out on the boat!


Was that a direct insult towards me Chad??? ha haaa:whistling:

Awesome video Jeramy! I'm gonna show Jackie that, she'll love it. Your wife is a natural underwater...both diving and shooting! Awesome you guys able to share a passion together!

great editing job on the vid too!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And nice...saw the .357 on and safety off ready for him if he got really stupid. let me know when your this way, got an extra stainless cotter pin for you


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice Video! Is that one of the I-10 bridge rubble sites?


----------



## PFFchris (Mar 21, 2012)

That's one of the best home videos I've seen for spearfishing in the northern gulf. I've been away from P'cola for a few years now and I've been wanting to get a tank on my back again. You have likely just given me the last little push I needed to dust off my gear. Thanks for the post!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Clay-Doh said:


> And nice...saw the .357 on and safety off ready for him if he got really stupid. let me know when your this way, got an extra stainless cotter pin for you


I figured that you would notice
Guys at work are like, weren't you scared? not really!:tt2::2guns:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

PFFchris said:


> That's one of the best home videos I've seen for spearfishing in the northern gulf.


Wow, its hard to be humble with a comment like that. Thank you!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Ok, let me get my boat back first.
> I wanna go check out some rigs again also...


When is that going to be?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Idk, about 2k+ from now?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like she's straining a little.


----------

